

A decade's worth of Windows mistakes that changed Microsoft - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/photos/a-decades-worth-of-windows-mistakes-that-changed-microsoft-for-better-and-worse/6321552

======
Egregore
I think they fixed a lot of mentioned mistakes with Windows 7

